

SelectOut.com - Mass online opt-out site - Anyone use this before? - nickpinkston
http://selectout.com/optout/

======
CalvinPappas
Hey, I am the creator of this site. Thanks for submitting this site, but not
quite finished. Some neat tools to help inform and really let people realize
who's tracking them coming soon.

